# My Poem



## T-REV (Aug 24, 2009)

Leafs​By: Trevor Blalock​ 
Leafs in autumn are forever changing.​As they fall in their total simplicity​The colors of autumn begin to engulf me,​In an exotic bliss that's intoxicating.​​Red, Brown, Purple, and Gold​Leaves tell the stories of the trees.​The majesty of those in the breeze​That sing their ancient song of old.​​When all the leaves have been derived​From their home in the high places,​Then Old Man Winter begins his paces.​And the snow has finally arrived.​​When the frost and ice have finished melting,​And the sun that was once in hiding​Returns to the land, and in the light abiding​There is a small leaf, forever changing.​


----------



## T-REV (Aug 24, 2009)

what do you think?


----------



## Tiara_Estella (Sep 4, 2009)

Awesome use of imagery!
I can just see and feel everything <3
-Double Thumbs up-


----------



## T-REV (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks I really wanted people to get the feel that they are in the forest looking at this leaf


----------

